
“We've lost 80% of our team” (how Covid-19 is impacting startups) - tomhuntio
https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/leaders-rebecca-ceo-venuescanner-james-ceo-sanctus/id1513861026
======
mtmail
The original episode title "Employees with Matt Orzco of Peakon" is a better
title I think.

The podcast episode talks about how many of the employees worked from
home/remote at this one company, the company didn't loose employees.

